# 5 items



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok so if you could only take five items with you in a SHTF situation, what would those five " any 5" items be? Mine would be a 1. Good knife. 2. A Martin jaguar 55lb takedown bow. 3. Para cord. 4. A small fishing kit. 5. And I'm not sure what my fith would be just yet. I would like to hear what y'all would take. Thanks.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We talking natural disaster or enemy attack?


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anything. Natural, nuclear, zombies. Don't matter. I just want to hear people's top five picks


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Presuming I am dressed and cannot take my BOB as one of the items:

1. Rifle
2. Ammo
3. Knife
4. Fire starter
5. Water filter


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i would have my ar-15 with ammo, my multi tool, ifak, pocket survival kit, and a bag so i can take anything useful i find


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think my fifth would be my 2 quart canteen with a filter tip.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Rifle
Ammo
Machete
Canteen
Fire Kit


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

1. My wife
2. My daughter
3. Armament
4. Fire kit
5. Canteen kit


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Shotgun, knife, flint, canteen, tarp


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

and remember friends, if you aint cheating you aint trying!!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's see here...
1) iPod 
2) Xbox 360
3) laptop
4) cell phone
5) AR 15


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

1. BOB
2. Ruger 10/22, with clips attached
3. Cell phone (has a solar attachment, and 8 gigs of reference materials)
4. Kurki 
5. Walking stick (has fire starting, signal, fishing line/hooks, 100' paracord)


----------



## n0xname (Oct 2, 2012)

1. BOB

2. AR

3. Boose

4. Smokes

5. Lawn chair


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Bible

2. Rifle

3. Pistol

4. Fire 

5. Get out of jail free card


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jeep
Truck
Camper
Motorcycle
Fuel


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Cow 
Stainless steel pail/pot
rope
knife
.22

This would leave me making fire with sticks I guess:dunno:, oh well at least I would have food, transportation, and water covered (cows make a great biological filter) and a darn good heat source (about 4000btu/hr).
For any kind of long term scenario "living off the land" in any way I have found I NEED a big pot of some sort. Canteen cups and little pots just don't cut it for me. If I can make a big pot of soup/stew then I will be a happy camper.

I guess I could ditch the .22 and get a firestarter.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know who this BOB is, but everyone here must really like him. 

Like I referenced way up above, if a bug out bag can be one of the items the only other thing I would need is my boots and a rifle.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sentry it's like where's waldo, except it's who is BOB? 

Knife
parracord
flashlight
pistol 

And if I identified BOB I would grab him as well.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, this "BOB" seems to have a lot of very useful items. Me, I would grab:
1. Bible
2. SAS book
3. The hubs (he wouldn't be very happy if I abandoned him)
4. Seeds
5. A Pot (sorry lol)


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Toffee said:


> Yes, this "BOB" seems to have a lot of very useful items. Me, I would grab:
> 1. Bible
> 2. SAS book
> 3. The hubs (he wouldn't be very happy if I abandoned him)
> ...


Toffee, if you trained hubs well enough you won't have to grab him he would follow! Sorry couldn't resist the opportunity to be a smart butt! :laugh:


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Since I live in my BOL I would just double check and put the "stuff" I need closer to "hand" and wait and see how many people run around like chickens with their heads cut off ....screeming how crazy I am now...Would make sure daughter and grand-daughter did make it to my place about 60 miles away on the very back-roads of Ky!I made her up a BOB and it's in her SUV(thanks mom)....I keep my car full of gas,and carry my 9mm all the time,just in case I'm in town..


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Cow
> Stainless steel pail/pot
> rope
> knife
> ...


Cowboy
Your list reminds me of a family story of an ancestor who came into my state 200 years ago. He was carrying his rifle and leading a cow. The cow had a yoke on her neck and on the yoke was a cast iron dinner pot. In the dinner pot was the rest of his belongings including seeds. When he passed away nearly 50 years later, he was considered well off for the times.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Bible, family, knife, water filter,firesteel


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

bigtrain2020 said:


> Ok so if you could only take five items with you in a SHTF situation, what would those five " any 5" items be? Mine would be a 1. Good knife. 2. A Martin jaguar 55lb takedown bow. 3. Para cord. 4. A small fishing kit. 5. And I'm not sure what my fith would be just yet. I would like to hear what y'all would take. Thanks.


How about a wife or girlfriend, someone elses wife or girlfriend and their 5 items.......


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> Toffee, if you trained hubs well enough you won't have to grab him he would follow! Sorry couldn't resist the opportunity to be a smart butt! :laugh:


Yeah, but that takes so much work! I'm just not sure that it's worth it. Lol


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Assuming I can't grab the BOB which has this and much more (except the dog of course):

Babygrrl the GSD
emergency blanket (space blanket)
water filter
Leatherman multi tool
Gerber combo saw/machete

The elements and bad water will get you before just about anything else. Unless it's zombies, but that's what the Gerber is for.

Babygrrl has her own BOB which she carries. But HER 5 choices would be:

her tuggie
her squeaky toy
three tennis balls in various colors

Fortunately, I packed her BOB for her!


----------



## BobGrover (Oct 9, 2012)

You absolutely need something to start a fire with - a good firesteel (like from FireSteel.com) is recommended for a number of reasons => warmth, light, boil water, cook food, etc. and does not run out of fuel or have a shelf life.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If I knew it was going to be an extended stay or journey then one thing I would want is a four book series called "How Things Work". I am certainly no expert in all phases of how to I feel it would behoove me to have backup. I have rebuilt a steam engine but that was with my Dad as a kid. The ability to fix things can be a life saver in more ways than one. People with knowledge of how to make things work become more than baggage when groups are forming. 

Otherwise it would be a good gun and ammo, a compass, water filter, heavy duty blade with fire starter, and first aid kit. GB


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

If I could only take 5 items I'd have to go with:
My mutlitool
Fire steel
canteen/mess kit.
compass and map
As much paracord as you'll let me get away with. 

Now if I can take any five things;
My truck with it's stuff and the fact that it's a vehicle.
My BoB/usual hiking stuff
My shotgun and ammo
As much of my stores as I could carry. 
Guess I don't need a 5th other than to have a bol.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

My truck. The rest is either in the truck or on my person. I don't plan to do this the hard way. If my truck doesn't work, I'll take the OTHER truck.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

By leaving your shelter you will be exposed to weather,predators,pandamonium and many other things,5 items will not do, if you have a family or a small group, toiletry/hygiene,protection,water/filtration/ storage are life necessities. Food, medicine/first aid kit,P-38`s and more. I spend a few years living out of a 60 lbs. duffle bag; swaps, jungle, high mountain snow, hot/cold weather, sleeping on top of a tree(water snakes/alligators),no Rambo here guys, just real life. Everybody in the group should have a pack with their necessities and a well protected bottle of JackD; for snakes


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I am cheating and assuming ammo with my guns. 

1) AR (or Sub-2000 9mm Carbine if I am at the office)
2) G22
3) Knife
4) Fire Starter
5) Camp pot

Of course the question is frustrating because to get at items 3-5 I would need to unpack my BOB, so in reality 3) would be my BOB

4) Ammo Can
5) Good pair of boots.

All this is assuming its not sub zero out there, in which case the sub-zero bag is right next to the BOB. Once I had these 5 things jumping in to my well stocked BOV I would be pretty well set for an emergency bug out.

I have actually trained bugging out with these "5" things, and can do so in minutes.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Firearm
Ammo
Paracord
Heat reflective blanket
Knife


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I'll cheat a little too..

1) Take motorhome, it has everything including,washer/dryer
2) The wife, depending on mood
3) My utility trailer, has 2 extra 56 gal propane tanks,extra gas and prep.food items
4) extra water filter
5) empty out my liquor cabinet and take it too

I keep my motorhome prep'd and ready to go, I have at least 6 mo. of living staples plus fishing stuff,raft,ect.
I keep several guns and ammo, sling shot, pellet gun, two way radios, always on board.Home away from Home


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtrain2020 said:


> ...A Martin jaguar 55lb takedown bow...


I'm curious why that particular bow? I Have a bow on my shopping list, but I'm still figuring out which one.

Local range is pushing a PSE compound bow on me (starter set with sight, mounted quiver and whisker biscuit and something around a 60# pull...seems like that is their big seller).

They don't seem to have many people shooting recurves there.

I like the fact that recurves don't have any moving parts. I'm wondering what the minimum pound draw is necessary for hunting, though. And if it gets too heavy, if I should move from recurve to compound for the let off on the draw.


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's a choice thing. All I can say is look into it. It's the Martin jaguar takedown. Lightweight. Compact. Strong. Reasonable price. Will mount everything a compound will. And breaks downs to 3 pieces for backpacking or storage. And at #55 draw I'd say it good for allot plus bow fishing.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtrain2020 said:


> It's a choice thing. All I can say is look into it. It's the Martin jaguar takedown. Lightweight. Compact. Strong. Reasonable price. Will mount everything a compound will. And breaks downs to 3 pieces for backpacking or storage. And at #55 draw I'd say it good for allot plus bow fishing.


Those are good reasons. I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Bug out to wilderness

1.	AllWeatherFireStarters.com large deluxe magnesium rod/ferro rod fire starter w/scraper, compass & thermometer (soft magnesium and excellent ferro rod)

2.	40 ounce stainless steel Kleen Kanteen w/18 ounce GSI folding handle stainless steel cup & Maxpedition 4”x10” carrier w/shoulder strap – Carry for water and acts as cook kit

3.	300’ 550 cord – General cordage use

4.	GI Poncho w/Ranger Rick modified liner - Shelter, sleeping bag, insulated coat, rain coat, camo cover

5.	Cold Steel Rifleman’s tomahawk – protection, dispatching trapped animals, wood work


All in addition to my everyday carry of cell phone, Wenger Survivor SAK, Leatherman Surge Multi-tool, Maglite Solitaire flashlight, Redi-edge knife sharpener, whistle, pocket knife, medications, 2 bandannas, Bic lighter, Gentleman’s SAK, ,and appropriate clothing. Wallet w/ID, cash, debit card, insurance card, etc

Just my opinion.


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> Those are good reasons. I will look into it. Thanks.


No problem. Let me know what you think.


----------



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

1) B.O.B. (ready for urban or wooded environs in MI ALICE trail pack) 
2) 500ft of rope (always useful)
3) Machete 
4) My splitting maul (has sledge hammer back as well as maul front)
5) box of MREs


----------



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

list of 5 (office edition)

1) Office B.O.B. (smaller, in a messenger bag)
2) good running shoes (under the desk, but lets face it at the office we aren't wearing tennis shoes)
3) Letter Openner (can sharpen it with a stone in the long run, pointy in the short term)
4) water cooler's spare water jug (3-4 gallons and sealed up until used, perfect for 3 day wait in outdoors)
5) Stapler (because some cuts require sutures and I don't have the needle/thread/hook or sterilization requirements to make it nice)


----------

